# Log store WIP



## Woodchips2 (4 Apr 2015)

We had a log burner installed in February so needed to build a log store. Decided on a store 1800mm long 750mm wide and 1500mm high at the front and 1800mm high at the rear. Construction comprised 75x50mm treated softwood framing with 150x25mm treated decking boards as cladding. Roof covered with treated feather edged boarding.

Had the timber delivered in February.





Logstore1

The site for the log store had originally been a raised garden built by the previous owner against the adjoining owner’s house. This had caused damp for them and they’d had to have the wall tanked. I’d cleared the soil previously so set about demolishing the dwarf walls.






I levelled the ground with gravel and built the base for the log store out of 75x50mm joists with decking screwed on. The idea was to allow plenty of air movement through the base and sides of the log store.






Started to build the wall frames out of 75x50mm timber with dowelled joints and glue when I slipped a disc! It’s not the first time but I guess I had overdone it breaking up stonework and handling the timber. Found a good chiropractor in Newton Abbot who told me no heavy work for 6 to 8 weeks or maybe longer!!

This week my grandson came to stay and he likes practical work and handling woodworking tools so an apprentice was taken on. I can show him what to do and he will then get on with it.

We completed the three wall frames and screwed them to the base with metal angle supports. The apprentice just loves my Makita 10.8v impact driver.






Three cross braces at the back and one at the front were notched and bolted to the uprights with coach bolts.

Next step was to learn how to birdsmouth rafters and these were screwed into place.






Roof covering of feather edged boarding was screwed to rafters.

Decking was then screwed to rear wall, side walls and central partition.

Finally fascia applied to front and bargeboards to sides. 

Completed log store.






Proud apprentice.






I’m still being treated by the chiropractor and just appreciate having a very practical grandson to help me out in a time of need.

Regards Keith


----------



## Sheffield Tony (4 Apr 2015)

Looks good. I'm sure you'll be glad you made a good sized store - I don't think anyone ever thinks "I wish I had made it smaller" !


----------



## Woodchips2 (4 Apr 2015)

Thanks Tony. It's supposed to hold a ton of logs but I'm not going to test the theory for a while! :lol: 

Regards Keith


----------



## artie (4 Apr 2015)

Nice job, I was wondering why you didn't slope the roof the other way.?


----------



## Beau (4 Apr 2015)

That store looks great and should take a tonne easily.


----------



## lincs1963 (5 Apr 2015)

artie":1xh588u1 said:


> Nice job, I was wondering why you didn't slope the roof the other way.?


Why would you want to throw water down the house wall?


----------



## dc_ni (5 Apr 2015)

Looking good Keith, pass my congratulations on to your grandson for a job well done.


----------



## artie (5 Apr 2015)

lincs1963":16uceh8v said:


> artie":16uceh8v said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job, I was wondering why you didn't slope the roof the other way.?
> ...



I don't think it's against the wall.


----------



## Woodchips2 (5 Apr 2015)

artie":389sf2fi said:


> lincs1963":389sf2fi said:
> 
> 
> > artie":389sf2fi said:
> ...



It would have discharged water against my neighbour's wall and he's a good friend  

The other reason is if I fully load the store there is less risk of it collapsing and falling out of the front.

Regards Keith


----------



## Woodchips2 (5 Apr 2015)

dc_ni":10awxgxv said:


> Looking good Keith, pass my congratulations on to your grandson for a job well done.


Thanks Dave, he will appreciate that.

Regards Keith


----------



## paulm (5 Apr 2015)

Nice work Keith 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Woodchips2 (6 Apr 2015)

paulm":1upkdzkj said:


> Nice work Keith
> 
> Cheers, Paul


Thanks Paul.
Regards Keith


----------



## focusonwood (14 May 2015)

The log store looks great, we've had a wood burner fitted in the house we've renovated (moving in at the end of the month).

A wood store is on my ever growing list of projects to get started on when we move in.

A quick question - did you line the roof before adding the covering?


----------



## Woodchips2 (14 May 2015)

focusonwood":3w0thz0i said:


> The log store looks great, we've had a wood burner fitted in the house we've renovated (moving in at the end of the month).
> 
> A wood store is on my ever growing list of projects to get started on when we move in.
> 
> A quick question - did you line the roof before adding the covering?



Thanks focusonwood.

No I didn't line the roof, it's just treated feather edged boarding with approx 2" lap. It's probably worth lining for the small additional cost.

Good luck with the move!

Regards Keith


----------



## Wildman (24 Oct 2015)

artie":37mybd0t said:


> Nice job, I was wondering why you didn't slope the roof the other way.?


and risk making the wall behind damp?


----------



## artie (24 Oct 2015)

Wildman":1rsius47 said:


> artie":1rsius47 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job, I was wondering why you didn't slope the roof the other way.?
> ...



A short piece of gutter would make sure the water didn't go on the wall.

Storage space would be increased with roof the other way round.

That's the way I make them, but most likely I am doing it wrong.


----------

